
It's not just 14 days. Stories about uncertainty from coronavirus survivors - chapulin
https://www.wsj.com/articles/survivors-of-coronavirus-face-an-uncertain-road-back-to-normal-11586176884
======
samizdis
De-paywalled: [https://archive.is/2KDWf](https://archive.is/2KDWf)

